# CHILDCARE -TEACHING jobs



## vivy (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

I was looking out for these jobs and I saw that they are really in high demand.Is it true?I know that many agencys advertise vacancy positions of the same amployer in the same time.
The most of them are in Sidney and Melbourne.It is hard to get this kind of job in first month of living there?
We were thinking about plan B to open myself bussiness family daycare at own rental home.Do I need to have a consens of the landlord in this case?

Many thanks.
vivy


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Vivy,

They are certainly in demand in Rural NSW. As for home day care you do need landlord consent if you're renting. It affects the insurance. You also have to have a room dedicated to day care set up with cribs etc in your home - not a shed attached to the home (it's quite specific).

Good luck.


----------



## vivy (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you, Bear for your comment.


----------

